# Penne Alla Vodka - Need a Good Tried and True Recipe



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 24, 2012)

There is a place near by that makes a killer Penne Alla Vodka. Pink and creamy, not too thin, not too thick, just the right consistency and just the right sweetness. I tried a couple of different recipes, not the same. So I wonder what the secret to a creamy tomato souse is. 

If somebody can point me into a right direction, I would greatly appreciate it.

Marko


----------



## pitonboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Lidos Bastianich Italian-American Cooking
I'll send it to you


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 24, 2012)

Cool. Thank you!


----------



## spinblue (Nov 24, 2012)

What's the advantage that vodka provides?


----------



## scotchef38 (Nov 25, 2012)

Vodka has no perceptible flavour in sauces-its just an excuse for Chefs to order Vodka for"culinary"purposes.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 25, 2012)

The two most important things are the tomato (acid) to cream ratio and temperature control; keeps sauce from breaking.
Other than that, I use standard mirepoix, pancetta, crushed red pepper, dried basil, and porcini mushrooms in mine.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Nov 25, 2012)

scotchef38 said:


> Vodka has no perceptible flavour in sauces-its just an excuse for Chefs to order Vodka for"culinary"purposes.



Exactly.


----------



## turbochef422 (Nov 25, 2012)

You have to really sweat the shallots and prosciutto, let the cream reduce by half an then it's 3-1 tomato to cream. Salt and pepper and its always worked for me. Letting the cream reduce before you add the tomato sauce is a key to creaminess.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 25, 2012)

I will experiment a bit and I might have to bug you guys on pm for some guidance. 
You in turns, can bug me about anything knives related. 

M


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 25, 2012)

i like to just take tomatoes whole into a pan with olive oil, pressed garlic, fresh basil & oregano, cook until skin is roasted then mash the tomatoes up, i like to add some crushed red pepper or chili, then i deglaze with white wine and let it reduce. Then depending on what im having say with shrimp and pasta, id take a pan and sauté the shrimp, deglaze that with vodka, add cream and bring to boil, then add tomato reduction( strained if you want it creamy), parmesan, (i use to add chicken, or vegetable consommé for extra flavor but thats optional), and let reduce, add pasta and it will thicken slightly and season. 

use to make it all the time its pretty tasty.


----------



## bear1889 (Nov 25, 2012)

I wonder what would the flavor be like with substituting gin for vodka??


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Nov 25, 2012)

Most foul, no doubt.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Nov 25, 2012)

I thought I remember reading somewhere that tomatoes contain certain flavors that are only soluble in alcohol....sounds weird but it is in the back of my mind.....Ryan


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 25, 2012)

^^that's the theorey. The alcohol is supposed to pull out more flavor from the tomatoes.


----------



## mpukas (Nov 25, 2012)

sudsy9977 said:


> I thought I remember reading somewhere that tomatoes contain certain flavors that are only soluble in alcohol....sounds weird but it is in the back of my mind.....Ryan



yup 

whether or not it makes a noticeable difference is up to the taster, imho


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 26, 2012)

sudsy9977 said:


> I thought I remember reading somewhere that tomatoes contain certain flavors that are only soluble in alcohol....sounds weird but it is in the back of my mind.....Ryan



I was always wondering about that. Never was a big fan of it, especially if it still reeked of alcohol, though. That said, the best I ever had came from an Italian store in Providence, RI, in a pint container.  Never made it myself, though. 

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 26, 2012)

Here is what Saveur magazine has to say about this:

http://www.saveur.com/article/Recip...1&spJobID=297089910&spReportId=Mjk3MDg5OTEwS0


----------



## Pachowder (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for that link spike. Must give that a try...pretty easy


----------

